# Here's Noodles!!



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Went to Reptile Cwmru today to see little Noodles. Im unsure if the one in the pic is the male or female as they were both curled up. On the one pic he was having a little peek. They both look the same anyway, if not one being a titchy bit smaller than the other.

So Steve got these two pics



















And this is the cage we got for him. Nero 3. Its not finished yet obviously..we havnt got the wood base stuff or bowls etc in. The wheel is what I picked up today from the shop.




























Our cat Muffin was very interested. Excuse the scags on the rowing machine seat lol. The cats love it. 










Muffin in the cage!










And Nimbus didnt want to be left out either...lol


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

ooooooooooooooooo lil spiky 1


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww cute pics 
:2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks


----------



## patsyking (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou. can someone post the link to the uk african pygmy hedgehog forum please? Ive forgotten it again and I cant find it on google.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww he's cute and heres the link:

Pygmy Hogs UK


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou. I just read responses to my post on Hedgehog Central
and they are saying the silent spinner isnt any good for a hedgie...cos their nails can catch in the bit where the colours meet and it has a habit of coming off when the hedgies running. 
I was told at the shop when I picked up the wheel its not the usual type they use, I think, and I thought Athravan used bucket wheels. I think ill pm her about it later. Shame...cos I really like the look of it and it goes with the cage. Lotsa people use them. We thought of putting tape on the back so it doesnt come off and where the two colours/peices of plastic meet to cover it. Its white tape used for dialysis...very strong and non toxic. We got loads of the stuff.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

silent spinners are fine - loads of people use them and I have 2 as well - I have 1 savic wheel too - never had a problem - its the wire ones that are potentially the problem


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Hedgehog Central Forums • View topic - Meet Noodles!! hmm im still really worried.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

they are telling you nothing but nonesence keep your wheel! if they decide to start slagging you just get the thread closed and they will have to forget haahaa my hog cannot evan get onto the loft soo you wont need it and that 2 foot squared im not sure i could tell you at least 100 cm! but tbh i am not joining that forum as it looks like i could get into a few scraps on there haahaa xx


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

BlackRose said:


> thankyou. I just read responses to my post on Hedgehog Central
> and they are saying the silent spinner isnt any good for a hedgie...cos their nails can catch in the bit where the colours meet and it has a habit of coming off when the hedgies running.
> I was told at the shop when I picked up the wheel its not the usual type they use, I think, and I thought Athravan used bucket wheels. I think ill pm her about it later. Shame...cos I really like the look of it and it goes with the cage. Lotsa people use them. We thought of putting tape on the back so it doesnt come off and where the two colours/peices of plastic meet to cover it. Its white tape used for dialysis...very strong and non toxic. We got loads of the stuff.


we use one of the silent spinner wheels, never had any problems....


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

had a problem with these when i got my first hedgie,he kept catching his nails in the gaps.Not had a problem since though,trimmed his nails and kept them that way.i use savics,silents and comforts.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

in relation to their comments - the drainage holes arent that large to allow poop etc though so I dont know what they are going on about taping them up would keep everything on the wheel etc - lots of other wheels dont have drainage holes so whats the difference? The wheel they recommend is noisy as hell I know because I bought one and they are set just as high as what the silent spinners are anyway - you can alter the height of a silent spinner if you really wanted to by taking a hacksaw to it - I did it to one of mine and kept the other at the original height - you know what - neither hedgie with each wheel has had a problem. They do have a tendancy to come off the stands apparently but I was told to put a dab of glue on the thread then re-tightening the nut and mine hant ever come off or fallen over or anything like that - they do have a tendancy to travel when the hedgies are running but just bulk whatever stuff you have in your litter tray up in front of it and it stops it


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

compleetly agree with the above post hun you vovered it and the hacksaw was bonnies idea i think  xx


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> compleetly agree with the above post hun you vovered it and the hacksaw was bonnies idea i think  xx


yup hun and the dab of glue on the screw thread too -- she is awfully good :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

animal addict said:


> yup hun and the dab of glue on the screw thread too -- she is awfully good :lol2:


hee hee are own likkle DIY experementer she does give good advise i must say:lol2: xx


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks, ill keep the wheel.ill take the hide out till hes bigger


----------



## xlavox08x (Mar 9, 2008)

awww hes sooo cute <3 x


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

both of my hedgies also have silent spinners and they are fine :2thumb:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

animal addict said:


> in relation to their comments - the drainage holes arent that large to allow poop etc though so I dont know what they are going on about taping them up would keep everything on the wheel etc - lots of other wheels dont have drainage holes so whats the difference? The wheel they recommend is noisy as hell I know because I bought one and they are set just as high as what the silent spinners are anyway - you can alter the height of a silent spinner if you really wanted to by taking a hacksaw to it - I did it to one of mine and kept the other at the original height - you know what - neither hedgie with each wheel has had a problem. They do have a tendancy to come off the stands apparently but I was told to put a dab of glue on the thread then re-tightening the nut and mine hant ever come off or fallen over or anything like that - they do have a tendancy to travel when the hedgies are running but just bulk whatever stuff you have in your litter tray up in front of it and it stops it



or just bin the stand and atach the wheel directly to the cage bars like we have......


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

those cheap plastic flying saucer wheels are good aswell, they love them! (as do leopard geckos)


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thankyou, You can only get them online though, cos the flying saucers are only available in america?
What do leaopard geckos use them for? I cant imagine mine running in one lol


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

ebay is a great place for the flying saucers £8 +p&p its my wheel of choice for my adult and my baby hoggys


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

RAT CHINCHILLA TOY FLYING SAUCER EXERCISE 12" LARGE on eBay, also, Hamsters, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 04-May-09 18:13:04 BST)


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I use flying saucers for my two:2thumb:


----------



## Hayln (Feb 25, 2009)

aww cutie


----------



## the zoo (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm not sure where anybody got the idea that flying saucers are only available in america but the are widely avaialble in the uk. my ebay shop being one of those places eBay UK Shop - halifaxpets: All Small Animal, Rabbit Guinea Pig, Dog Toys Treats


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks all. i may look into getting one at some point. Do they provide as much exercise as a normal wheel? I thought theyd be harder to run on?


----------



## pwoods76 (May 12, 2008)

I use the flying saucers for all my hedgehogs. They love them :2thumb:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

I use the flying saucer wheels, I think they are better than the silent spinners.


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

BlackRose said:


> thanks all. i may look into getting one at some point. Do they provide as much exercise as a normal wheel? I thought theyd be harder to run on?


my hogs can really pick up speed this is Aerial (not happy I was watching her)


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

aww it does look like shs having fun


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

pretty hedge piggy!!!


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

babys on their wheel


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

aww, are those the babies that are on your post? theyre getting big, so cute! how old now?


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

they are and they are coming up to 7 weeks old nearly time for them to leave


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

aww  but they will be going to loving homes. you letting them go at 8? 
they look like huge babies lol! didnt you say they were big for their age or is that a cover up for spoiling them too much :whistling2: lol


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

two are leaving this sunday at 7 weeks, they are all little fattys but I think they take after mum she is a huge hoggy and was 600 grams at 5 months, not fat just big, dad is real tiny only 350grams at nearly 7 months


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Aww, i wish i could have all of them!


----------



## JotnJosie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww cute


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

just hope he turns out to like me. Time is still dragging


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2: he wont not like you!!! May take a little time to get used to you and being moved - hedgies are usually 'what you put in you get back critters' - very few are seriously nasty huffly if well socialised - you will adore each other I'm sure and I bet time is dragging but he will be worth the wait :2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah I cant wait! I think its about two weeks now till hes 8weeks and I need him lol! I wish he was ready now! Im just kinda paiting on his pic now cos im bored lol. gonna put them on the base of his cage lol on the outside. I know he wont be all cuddly cos hedgehogs arnt like that. Of course when I first found out about APHs, the cute factor grabbed me as im sure they do everyone else and when I did research on them and learnt more about their behaviour and that some may be huffy all their lives even, I still wanted one which is a good sign 

So far we got monopoly noodles










and wizard noodles



















Yeah, I was bored lol.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

:lol2: very good - you will be surprised how cuddly they can be - if they are in the mood mine can be quite cuddly - for a ball of spikes - my champagne boy will sprawl out over my collar bone - feet extended and quills flat - their bellies are really smooth and warm amd hubbys hog will sprawl curled round the back of your neck - front and back legs either side if you get what i mean and my choc boy will let you hold him any shape you want and smooth his belly, wriggle his feet and nose - pretty much anything you want really so I class that as cuddly - you will have to post lots of piccies when you gt noodles once he's settled :flrt:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

lol thanks. i will post loads dont worry. and i got some cat pics coming up in the other section soon. Aww, they sound sweet! I hope mine does that. My cats do all that stuff atm..Muffin lies on your back and head lol.


----------

